

Rapex - Simple/Innovative/Gruesome way of reducing Africa's rape epidemic - L1AD
http://liad.tumblr.com/post/25149275156/lastchance4sanity-rape-has-become-endemic-in

======
macavity23
This is a terrible idea. Does the inventor suppose the rapist is going to let
the woman go after she's just maimed him with this thing?

Rape is awful. Murder is worse.

(Although it's odd to see this after just reading about the Snow Crash film
adaptation - 'dentata', anyone?)

~~~
danielhunt
Trying to think about it rationally, I can't see the rapist being overly
concerned with what happens to the woman, while his penis is trapped in that
contraption.

That said, after he gets out of hospital, and is recovered, I can imagine all
kinds of horrible things being done in revenge :(

~~~
bradleyland
That's not a safe assumption (rationally). People often falsely assume that
pulling a gun in a confrontation will intimidate the other party. It does not,
but instead escalates the scenario beyond recovery.

~~~
danielhunt
I've heard/read about that (drawing a gun) before alright, but find it
genuinely difficult to equate it to getting my penis stuck in one of these
contraptions.

I really don't think that, if in this situation, I'd be too concerned about
what happens to the woman in question - I would absolutely be thinking about
how on earth do I get out of this thing ASSOONASPOSSIBLE without inflicting
any lasting damage.

------
markessien
There is no "rape epidemic" in Africa. Not according to the U.N statistics
anyways: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_statistics#UN_Statistics>

You should be a bit clearer that you are talking about South Africa and
perhaps Congo, and you should also differentiate between reported rapes and
extrapolations from small survey samples.

------
nosse
This is old news: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1456632>

------
gte910h
I think that's a horrible invention pretty much designed to infect women with
HIV

